# First major issue with N7 - need help!



## czechm8 (May 16, 2012)

My N7 is unlocked and rooted with CWM recovery installed. Running stock JRO03C.

I renamed my build.prop file using root explorer and copied in a build.prop file with the dpi set to 160 (from stock 213).
When I rebooted, it shows the Google screen with the unlock icon on the bottom, but then hangs. Can't go anywhere else.

I can get to fastboot mode, but it wont boot to recovery (or at least the screen is black).

Help! How can I get back to the build.prop file to rename it and delete the modified build.prop file to get back up and running?

Thanks.


----------



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

Cant you push a stock image back using fastboot?


----------



## czechm8 (May 16, 2012)

I had that thought too. I used WUG's toolkit last night to root it. Wonder if you can push a stock image with that in fastboot mode?
There's got to be a way to do it. Wonder too if the guys over at XDA have a toolkit built yet for the N7 like they did the Galaxy Nexus. That tool allows you to download a stock image from google source and push it to your phone.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Honestly I would avoid the root toolboxes. I can't express enough about knowing what your doing. Refer to the stickied guide here on RootzWiki and try doing a fast boot flash back to stock. Its super easy literally 3 lines in command prompt. Good luck hope you get it fixed. Still waiting on my N7.

Sent from my CM10 LTE Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

Deadly_v2 said:


> Honestly I would avoid the root toolboxes. I can't express enough about knowing what your doing. Refer to the stickied guide here on RootzWiki and try doing a fast boot flash back to stock. Its super easy literally 3 lines in command prompt. Good luck hope you get it fixed. Still waiting on my N7.
> 
> Sent from my CM10 LTE Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## czechm8 (May 16, 2012)

I see the sticky at the top and I follow you.....
I assume I need to install Android SDK. I have used the SDK with my Gnex and have it installed already. Do I simply need to update the SDK install to the latest, or are they device specific, and I need the N7 SDK?

Thanks.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

czechm8 said:


> I see the sticky at the top and I follow you.....
> I assume I need to install Android SDK. I have used the SDK with my Gnex and have it installed already. Do I simply need to update the SDK install to the latest, or are they device specific, and I need the N7 SDK?
> 
> Thanks.


Should work fine as long as adb devices and fastboot devices sees your n7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## czechm8 (May 16, 2012)

Got her back! I was able to push the system.img file from stock.

Thanks

Tap'd out on my Gnex


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

If this happens again, just boot into Bootloader, flash any recovery using fastboot, and then you should be able to boot to recovery. There is another thread looking into this.


----------

